# One More Video



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

For those of you with two minutes to burn, here is one more video my son did ...






And while I'm at it, y'all know we have been gone for two weeks. Here is a video unrelated to aquaria from that if you are interested... (another two minutes)


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

awesome grand daughter. she ask lots of question, seems like she is going to be a thinker when she grows up... 

I like the fish swimming fast, how did your son do that just speed up the mexipixels?


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

Great job on both videos! Thanks for sharing them with us.

Jim


----------

